# bummer day in my silver adventure



## adamc (Jul 23, 2013)

First I would like the thank the gentlemen who responded to my post the other day. it was a big help.

so here is why I'm so discouraged and whining like a baby. I took some of the silver in to sell. I don't want to you use this business or guys name.... cuz I'm real green with this stuff and its very likely I am wrong. I took in the crystals from the cell, and some of the cemented silver bars. On the way I stopped at a local scrapyard my buddy works at the see what he thought. He has one of those price-tag looking guns that tell you what metals you have. Now the scrapyard guy and myself are not brilliant by any means. But its seams that he puts a lot of faith in that thirty something thousand dollar toy. we checked the cemented silver bars I had made and the gun showed 97 silver and there is copper and iron in the other 3 percent, and the crystals showed up 99 percent. 

I get to this refiner and asked me a few questions and I told him my source for the silver, which is electrical contact points. he took my stuff in the back and came out told me that it contained cadmium. he would buy it from me but for a really low price around 200 dollars for just under 2 pounds.
I'm not sure if I an wrong and my friend at scrapyard. or this was somebody trying to work me over. is this common?


----------



## Geo (Jul 23, 2013)

i hope you politely declined his offer. there are members on the forum that buys precious metals. you may come out better talking to someone here.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 23, 2013)

Just a few suggestions

First, let the refiner or the person assaying it tell you what the metal contains, and see if it matches with what you already know. It's not that the refiner doesn't have a right to know where the material came from, but certainly not before he scans it with an XRF gun, the argument that he would need to know before subjecting it to acids wouldn't hold true.

Never ever allow anyone to take your precious metals out of your sight, soon as he started walking to the back you might have told him that you don't allow your metal out of your site, and that he should either invite you back, or bring the unit to the front to scan your material.

Whenever someone scans your material, make sure they have a document stating when they last had their XRF gun calibrated and by who. XRF scanners can be set to display what the reading is, in different ways, so even if the XRF scans something as being 3%, the display can be set to interpret the information as being only 2%.

You should not only watch the XRF scan of your metals, but the person scanning should be showing you the screen, or printing out what the results are. If they do not have the ability to print out the results, make sure you snap a picture with your camera oh your cell phone.

If there is any difference between what you are expecting and what the new XRF scan is, be open and show them what your other assay stated. Then ask them if they wouldn't mind scanning again. If you have bars, make sure they scan the top both ends, and the middle as well as the bottom both ends, and the middle and average the results.

It's been my experience that if you give people the chance to steal, more often than not, they will.

Scott


----------

